# DNP/Best Fat Burner/Cutting



## Revolution Max (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey Bros,


 Guys I am currently cutting and I want to use something to melt the fat away. I am going on a cruise in june and I need to look my best. I was thinking about running DNP, is there anything else out there that you guys suggest? Im also guessing theres no need to stack anything with dnp. Let me know guys..




 RM


----------



## LAM (Feb 7, 2005)

have you used any anabolics or androgenic steroids before ?


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 7, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> have you used any anabolics or androgenic steroids before ?


 I have used Ph's (m1t, andro, tbomb, masterdrol etc)


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 7, 2005)

some help would be appreciated?


----------



## LAM (Feb 7, 2005)

I have not used DNP but here is a good place to start.

http://www.geocities.com/byggdegstor/dnpforside


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 7, 2005)

I wouldn't use DNP without studying it thoroughly. It is deadly if misused.


----------



## Du (Feb 7, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I have not used DNP but here is a good place to start.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/byggdegstor/dnpforside


Good fuckin site. No joke.


----------



## 357mag (Feb 7, 2005)

Body temp of 101 degrees, sweating, diarreha, nausea, lethargy, pesticide into body. Don't do it.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 7, 2005)

357mag said:
			
		

> Body temp of 101 degrees, sweating, diarreha, nausea, lethargy, pesticide into body. Don't do it.


I know some about dnp. I was re-searching it not to long ago. I just am sick of being over weight, I wanna get that boost.


----------



## LAM (Feb 7, 2005)

Revolution Max said:
			
		

> I know some about dnp. I was re-searching it not to long ago. I just am sick of being over weight, I wanna get that boost.



you do realize that DNP is the MOST dangerous substance used in bodybuilding.  if you are over weight you need to learn to eat healthy or you will just rebound back to your intial weight in time.  you are looking for a short-cut and using something very dangerous.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 7, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> you do realize that DNP is the MOST dangerous substance used in bodybuilding. if you are over weight you need to learn to eat healthy or you will just rebound back to your intial weight in time. you are looking for a short-cut and using something very dangerous.


Yes I am aware of how dangerous it is. Death can be a result. 

 I was thinking about doing this:

 Week 1 DNP 200mg
 Week 2 DNP 400mg
 Week 3 ECA
 Week 4 DNP 200mg
 Week 5 DNP 400mg
 Week 6 ECA
 Week 7 DNP 200mg
 Week 8 DNP 400mg


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 7, 2005)

If you wanted to get even better results you could replace the ECA days with Clen/T3. But this is deff overkill in my book...


----------



## thatguy (Feb 7, 2005)

Revolution Max said:
			
		

> Yes I am aware of how dangerous it is. Death can be a result.
> 
> I was thinking about doing this:
> 
> ...


Made some corrections...


----------



## LAM (Feb 7, 2005)

Revolution Max said:
			
		

> If you wanted to get even better results you could replace the ECA days with Clen/T3. But this is deff overkill in my book...



the last thing you want to do is add clen to a DNP cycle.  DNP already makes you lethargic.  if anything you would want to add in 50-100 mg of ephedrine a day.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 8, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> the last thing you want to do is add clen to a DNP cycle. DNP already makes you lethargic. if anything you would want to add in 50-100 mg of ephedrine a day.


I see, what do you think of a cycle like this? Would you change anything?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 10, 2005)

DNP is not a great choice for someone that doesn't know what they are doing.....as others have said if your fat its cause you need to tighten up your eating habbits not look for a wonder drug to make you skinny. You'd be risking your health and possibly your life when there is bigger issues here. Try eating right and doing cardio twice a day with weight training before one of those cardio sessions....that will cut fat and you won't risk dying over it.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 10, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> DNP is not a great choice for someone that doesn't know what they are doing.....as others have said if your fat its cause you need to tighten up your eating habbits not look for a wonder drug to make you skinny. You'd be risking your health and possibly your life when there is bigger issues here. Try eating right and doing cardio twice a day with weight training before one of those cardio sessions....that will cut fat and you won't risk dying over it.


Good info bro, I have been cutting and I have been doing this. I want to give dnp a try and I want to keep a journal online.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 10, 2005)

well you are going to do what you want...and that is your right...just be safe and learn as much as you can before doing anything.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 10, 2005)

yep, thanks bro


----------



## topolo (Feb 10, 2005)

RM are you talking to yourself in this thread?????????? you correct your own post above!!

what the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 10, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> RM are you talking to yourself in this thread?????????? you correct your own post above!!
> 
> what the hell is wrong with you?


What bro, im lost?


----------



## topolo (Feb 10, 2005)

you said this:

Yes I am aware of how dangerous it is. Death can be a result. 

I was thinking about doing this:

Week 1 DNP 200mg
Week 2 DNP 400mg
Week 3 ECA
Week 4 DNP 200mg
Week 5 DNP 400mg
Week 6 ECA
Week 7 DNP 200mg
Week 8 DNP 400mg

and in the next post you said:

If you wanted to get even better results you could replace the ECA days with Clen/T3. But this is deff overkill in my book...


just looked like you were talking to yourself


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 10, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> you said this:
> 
> Yes I am aware of how dangerous it is. Death can be a result.
> 
> ...


O my fault I ment on those days I might run clen instead of and eca.. Yea your right, looks like im talking to myself lol but i ment i am thinking about doing that...


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 10, 2005)

That is way too much DNP for your first cycle. Stick with 200 mg/day for 14 days, and see how that goes before making long term plans.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 10, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> That is way too much DNP for your first cycle. Stick with 200 mg/day for 14 days, and see how that goes before making long term plans.


Yea This is just options, if I dont feel the need I will stick to 200mg


----------



## rontg (Feb 17, 2005)

bump for update


----------



## Stu (Feb 17, 2005)

how to not fuck up on dnp

http://forum.mesomorphosis.com/showthread.php?t=2159


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 17, 2005)

Revolution Max said:
			
		

> Yes I am aware of how dangerous it is. Death can be a result.
> 
> I was thinking about doing this:
> 
> ...



that cycle is insane

like pirate says try a couple of weeks and 200mg and see how it goes before planning a 2 month high dose cycle, 2 weeks would be plenty enough to melt a fair bit of fat off you, 2 month is ridiculous IMO


----------



## simbh (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry for the dumb question , but what the hell is dnp ? Chemical compound of some sort to help fat loss ?


----------



## Stu (Feb 17, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Sorry for the dumb question , but what the hell is dnp ? Chemical compound of some sort to help fat loss ?


  Its an argricultural pesticide called Dinitrophenols

  In humans its acts as a potent fat burner. Its not exactly amateur stuff - It has caused serveral deaths.


----------



## rontg (Feb 18, 2005)

i'm sick of everyone saying your gunna die if you take dnp, yeah people have died from it, but of those people which ones were found with rec drugs or a high blood alcohol content, if your smart , stay hyrdated and don't over do it you'll be fine.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 18, 2005)

rontg said:
			
		

> i'm sick of everyone saying your gunna die if you take dnp, yeah people have died from it, but of those people which ones were found with rec drugs or a high blood alcohol content, if your smart , stay hyrdated and don't over due it you'll be fine.


 Also, if your smart you know that over do and over due are different things. This isn't a library book, its DNP.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 18, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Also, if your smart you know that over do and over due are different things. This isn't a library book, its DNP.



lol

its BBing's deadliest supplement, i doubt anyone smart would actually run DNP!


----------



## rontg (Feb 18, 2005)

happy now, by the way "young d" i think many non-steroid users would say the same thing about steroids.......


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 18, 2005)

rontg said:
			
		

> happy now, by the way "young d" i think many non-steroid users would say the same thing about steroids.......


 Ignorance about steroids and warning someone about the dangers of a drug are two different things.


----------



## rontg (Feb 18, 2005)

there are dangers in most any drug...period!

and who says your not being ignorant about dnp?


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 19, 2005)

rontg said:
			
		

> there are dangers in most any drug...period!



yes but not all drugs have *death* on the list of 'common short-term side effects'


----------



## simbh (Feb 19, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> Its an argricultural pesticide called Dinitrophenols
> 
> In humans its acts as a potent fat burner. Its not exactly amateur stuff - It has caused serveral deaths.


Good enough not to make me take this.


----------



## rontg (Feb 19, 2005)

thats your decision, most likely a good one and we are lucky enough to be able to make our own.


----------



## assen666 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi guys!
I am a biochemist.
I just wanted to give you some tips about using 2,4-DNP.

1. Start dosage NOT exceeding 0,25 mg/kg for at least 3-4 days (10 lbs=4,53 kg)
2. SLOWLY increasing the start dosage, ONLY in cases of lack of strong side effects. (
3. NO diuretics! No caffein, ephedrine or synephrine! No T3 or T4!
4. SMALL amounts of beta-blockers (better selective), for example 25-100 mg atenolol.
5. Drink much water.


----------



## rontg (Feb 21, 2005)

assen666 said:
			
		

> Hi guys!
> I am a biochemist.
> I just wanted to give you some tips about using 2,4-DNP.
> 
> ...


1. Agree
2. Agree
3. Caffeine isn't that much of a diuretic. Ephedrine is need to keep lethargy at bay, why not T3 or T4? I would say obviously no alcohol or rec drugs. Caffeine, ephedrine, and T3 are find IMHO.
4. Agree
5. STONGLY AGREE


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 21, 2005)

Good Info


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 21, 2005)

so which is the better option for fat loss

a little DNP, or a lot of clen/eca?

if DNP is used at a very low dose would it still have a strong effect promoting fat loss?

i'm not considering taking it BTW, just interested to see whether a little DNP would be an economicly wiser choice


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 21, 2005)

I tried what I thought was DNP. It could not have been accord'n to what everyone has ever told me bout it. I did'nt sweat, was'nt hot and gained a pound. I even sat in tha sauna wit a plastic suit on.I got ganked.


----------



## assen666 (Feb 22, 2005)

rontg said:
			
		

> 1. Agree
> 2. Agree
> 3. Caffeine isn't that much of a diuretic. Ephedrine is need to keep lethargy at bay, why not T3 or T4? I would say obviously no alcohol or rec drugs. Caffeine, ephedrine, and T3 are find IMHO.
> 4. Agree
> 5. STONGLY AGREE




Well, having in mind that DNP dilates blood vessels and the (mild) diuretic effect of caffeine is due to blood vessel dilation (of the renal vessels) then small amounts of ot would not do much harm, but large doses (over 200 mg 2-3 times daily for example) are not recommended. 
I myself would not do any ephedrine while on DNP. Of course it could keep lethargy at bay, but I think I would try to save my liver as ephedrine is slowly metabolized in the liver by oxidative deamination, demethylation, aromatic hydroxylation, and conjugation. Try to avoid ANYTHING that is metabolized in the liver especially such substances that are taken in larger doses. In cases of sleep disorders.......nothing else but alprazolam (Xanax) 0,25-0,5 mg right before going to bed. 
Why would you need T3 or T4? The lower levels of sTSH, sT3 and sT4 are feed-back regulated. Ok, you want to keep your thyriod hormone levels normal, but it can easily be overdosed thus increasing sweating and glycogenolysis (higher liver damage risk).
And.......do NOT forget! Drinking alcohol is the worse one can do to one's liver while on DNP. And you probably would like to have a drink after your DNP cycle........well, then NO ALCOHOL!!!!! I am NOT joking!


----------



## rontg (Feb 22, 2005)

assen666 said:
			
		

> Well, having in mind that DNP dilates blood vessels and the (mild) diuretic effect of caffeine is due to blood vessel dilation (of the renal vessels) then small amounts of ot would not do much harm, but large doses (over 200 mg 2-3 times daily for example) are not recommended.
> I myself would not do any ephedrine while on DNP. Of course it could keep lethargy at bay, but I think I would try to save my liver as ephedrine is slowly metabolized in the liver by oxidative deamination, demethylation, aromatic hydroxylation, and conjugation. Try to avoid ANYTHING that is metabolized in the liver especially such substances that are taken in larger doses. In cases of sleep disorders.......nothing else but alprazolam (Xanax) 0,25-0,5 mg right before going to bed.
> Why would you need T3 or T4? The lower levels of sTSH, sT3 and sT4 are feed-back regulated. Ok, you want to keep your thyriod hormone levels normal, but it can easily be overdosed thus increasing sweating and glycogenolysis (higher liver damage risk).
> And.......do NOT forget! Drinking alcohol is the worse one can do to one's liver while on DNP. And you probably would like to have a drink after your DNP cycle........well, then NO ALCOHOL!!!!! I am NOT joking!


 
I want to thank you for the mature and informative response, something a lot of people lack the ability to do.  Great info. thanks again


----------



## assen666 (Feb 22, 2005)

rontg said:
			
		

> I want to thank you for the mature and informative response, something a lot of people lack the ability to do.  Great info. thanks again



you are welcome   

All antioxidants that were mentioned are suitable. I just want to add that beta-carotene and co-enzyme Q10 are good too.
I would take 500 mg ascorbic acid (vitamin C) twice daily, beta-carotene 10 mg daily, alpha-lipoic acid (ALA) 200-300 mg twice daily (R-ALA 100-200 twice daily), Q10 30 mg daily, some vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol) as it cannot be overdosed and drink green tea. Do not take vitamin C together with the other antioxidants.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 22, 2005)

assen666 said:
			
		

> you are welcome
> 
> All antioxidants that were mentioned are suitable. I just want to add that beta-carotene and co-enzyme Q10 are good too.
> I would take 500 mg ascorbic acid (vitamin C) twice daily, beta-carotene 10 mg daily, alpha-lipoic acid (ALA) 200-300 mg twice daily (R-ALA 100-200 twice daily), Q10 30 mg daily, some vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol) as it cannot be overdosed and drink green tea. *Do not take vitamin C together with the other antioxidants*.



care to elaborate?

i currently take 1000mg vit C, multi vit, b complex and 300mg ALA w/ breakfast


----------



## assen666 (Feb 23, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> care to elaborate?
> 
> i currently take 1000mg vit C, multi vit, b complex and 300mg ALA w/ breakfast



As ascorbic acid (vitamin C) can reduce other substances I do not recommend to be taken together (especially with B-group vitamins). It is nothing dangerous, but both ascorbic acid and the other(s) substance(s) become inactive.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 23, 2005)

assen666 said:
			
		

> As ascorbic acid (vitamin C) can reduce other substances I do not recommend to be taken together (especially with B-group vitamins). It is nothing dangerous, but both ascorbic acid and the other(s) substance(s) become inactive.



ah i get ya

i'll take my vit c and b complex at diff. times then, thanks


----------

